# HTTP-request aus Applet



## mambo (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

möchte eine .png Datei aus meinem Applet mittels einem HTTP request übertragen.

Ist das möglich, und wenn ja, wie mache ich das ??  :autsch: 

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Beispielcodierung ??

Gruß mambo


----------



## vadimiron (6. Mai 2006)

Wohin moechtest du denn uebertragen?? Auf das Server??
Ich habe es so gemacht: mein Applet macht das Socket-Anbindung zum Server , dort liegt ein Script (in PHP geschrieben), dass Dateien aus wie aus den Formularen annehmen kann und die im bestimmten Ordner abspeichern.
Das schwieregste ist es immer, die Anfrage (mit richtigen Headers) zu bilden.

Wenn so ein Szenario dir passt, dann werde Code posten


----------



## Roar (6. Mai 2006)

geschlossen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=31278


----------

